# How many hours do you spend on hobbies per week?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I was curious on how much time folks spend on their hobbies per week.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I wasn't thinking about operations, I was thinking "working on" trains when I posted that. I try to be at my work bench about an hour a day, after family and chores of course. I'm an early riser and the wife and kids are not, this is turning out to be my best work time. As for operations it's normally weekends and evenings when the kids are out playing. That would be an additional 8 or so hours. 
Terry


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Currently it's pretty high, but I'm not working right now.. Once I'm back on the job it'll drop to 5-8 hours most likely.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

not longer than an hour a day keeps nagging away...


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

That's a tough (and interesting) question. 

If one includes the time at the computer on MLS etc. or doing something else concurrent with or required by a hobby the numbers would change a lot but the question is worth thinking about for various reasons. 

Jerry


----------



## terry_n_85318 (Jan 3, 2008)

I spend fifteen to twenty hours a week between the G scale and 7 1/2" guage hobby.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I probably spend between 9 and 15 hours/week, not including internet forum time. 

Ed


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Kind of a deceiving question. Being retired I can spend a lot of time. If I actually had to work it would be less than 4 hours/week


----------



## sftalc (Jan 7, 2008)

I spend around 15-20 hours a week on my indoor Large scale and On30 projects.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Not nearly as many as I would like!!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm retired. Therefore, nuttin' BUT time for hobbies.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Bit limited at the moment with a new baby in the house, but still managing 5 - 6 hours over the week. 

Used to be 16+ a wee while back.. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By gary Armitstead on 11 Apr 2010 09:20 PM 
I'm retired. Therefore, nuttin' BUT time for hobbies. 



I thought that I was retired also. Then my kids bought houses, and my son started a business, and my wife and I want to make the house "retiement friendly".


----------

